
Ask HN: Non US Engineering Internships? - tyingq
I have a son that&#x27;s a sophomore at a US state college in Chemical Engineering.  He is motivated and has good (3.9) grades.<p>The school has a requirement for either a study abroad, or intern abroad period.  Unfortunately, they have little to offer to meet the requirement.  One &quot;approved&quot; company, and zero info in housing, visas, costs, etc.  Grr.<p>His &quot;academic advisor&quot; is totally useless on the matter.  Bonus points for suggestions that would minimize my costs. Biased, but he&#x27;s a crazy smart kid that would add more value than he drains. I&#x27;d happily match him up with any of you on organic chem, calculus, etc.  He truly has talent.<p>My son would love to be an intern in the UK, Germany, Dubai, France, etc, but Google is failing me on what companies might offer this.  Keep in mind that &quot;chemical engineer&quot; is a pretty broad scope.  He could intern in pharma, nuclear, silicon level chip issues, oil and gas, battery tech, food additives, etc.<p>Any insider knowledge or advice?
======
keelhaule
Inbox me his CV in ali dot. elouafiq at. teal dot. ma our company do have
internships industry scale project, mainly related to phosphorous-tech and
agri-tech

------
matt_the_bass
Does he speak any foreign languages? 20 years ago I had an internship in
Germany. But I was also a German major. I got the internship via connections
from my professors. The company helped with the visa.

Note most other countries don’t pay interns. So expect to cover your own
expenses.

